# Looking for a "war horse" japanese with western handle gyuto 210mm.



## Raul (Dec 19, 2016)

London


Looking for a right handed knife, 210mm gyuto/chef knife, japanese blade western style.
Stainless steel if possible.
Using all styles of cutting, depending on ingedient.
The knife I am "replacing" is a 170mm japanese santoku with western handle, beautiful knife, been using it for 2 years, the size of the knife is too small for some of the jobs, I need a gyuto.
No aesthetic preference, wooden handle.
I am sharpening the knife myself on japanese wetsones.
Right now the santoku I am using was made in tosa, the blade is srs15, now I am not looking for exactly the same knife but I think this blade is amazing, good edge retention and easy to sharp.
I hope I filled correctly the formular this time, haha, thank you!


----------



## larrybard (Dec 19, 2016)

If you're not going to complete a questionnaire, then might help to at least mention budget.


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 19, 2016)

If you can swing it takamura 210mm pro gyuto would check every box.


----------



## daveb (Dec 19, 2016)

A 210 Gyuto will have pretty close to the same cutting length as a 180 Santoku, not much longer than you are used to.


----------



## JaVa (Dec 19, 2016)

+1 for the Takamura
it's a thin light performance cutter with great edge retention.

If WA handle would be OK and you want something more substantial, check the Itinomonn (semi) stainLess. Longer flat spot, heavier, thicker, better food release, thin behind the edge so brilliant cutter too.


----------



## Raul (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello guys, thank you for all the answers, BTW the price is not a problem, I'm keen to spend up to a good 250£ for a good gyuto.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 19, 2016)

+1 re the questionnaire. All of the questions are relevant.

I loved my Ryusen Blazen (SG2). Also really like the Akifusa (SRS15) probably by the same maker as your knife.

Think about a 240 if you have room.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 19, 2016)

If wa handle is OK, I really love my Shiro Kamo Syousin Suminagashi. Brilliant value.


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 19, 2016)

PM Will at Catcheside Cutlery. He can put together a knife with an integrated bolster, a pretty thick spine, and still thin behind the edge. he makes beautiful, functional custom knives that are reasonably priced. It sounds like you're looking for something like a 240mm Gyuto in the 280-300 grams range. He makes a great knife...I've owned 2.


----------



## larrybard (Dec 20, 2016)

El Pescador said:


> PM Will at Catcheside Cutlery. He can put together a knife with an integrated bolster, a pretty thick spine, and still thin behind the edge. he makes beautiful, functional custom knives that are reasonably priced. It sounds like you're looking for something like a 240mm Gyuto in the 280-300 grams range. He makes a great knife...I've owned 2.



But for not more than 250£?????


----------

